# Spinning- Electric wheel



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I recently watched some videos on the electric spinning wheel. How many of you use one, and I was wondering how hard it is to learn? 

I'm thinking of trying it but I'd like some information from some of you spinners. I'd be a complete newbie!!! ????


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I use one exclusively. I have a regular wheel collecting dust now. I can't see myself going back to a regular wheel again. There are several on the market ranging from a few hundred dollars to well over a thousand. 

For me personally, it turned my spinning around. I've become a lot more consistent.

I have a Spinolution Firefly but other good makes are the Hansen, Ashford, Roberta . It depends what you'd like to spin. 

You'll get great input here from other e spinner users.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I have one, but couldn't really learn on it - mind this was my first time ever using a wheel or spinning yarn in any way. At times it was... well, too fast, faster than me. Perhaps it's just not for beginners.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

HandyFamily said:


> I have one, but couldn't really learn on it - mind this was my first time ever using a wheel or spinning yarn in any way. At times it was... well, too fast, faster than me. Perhaps it's just not for beginners.


That's what I am afraid of!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I have really been considering changing to an E-spinner, but was concerned I might get bored with the spinning process. I currently have 2 regular spinning wheels and use them both constantly for different purposes. I sure am interested in these replies as well!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I have really been considering changing to an E-spinner, but was concerned I might get bored with the spinning process.


That would also be my thought, concern. One of the ladies at our knitting group, brought hers in, a Hanson. A nice machine, and she let me try it. Nice! But I couldn't see myself using one.

Guess I'm still too wrapped up in the joy and romance of a regular spinning wheel.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

HandyFamily said:


> I have one, but couldn't really learn on it - mind this was my first time ever using a wheel or spinning yarn in any way. At times it was... well, too fast, faster than me. Perhaps it's just not for beginners.


I agree. I'd learn on a regular wheel first then transfer to an e spinner


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

For those of you interested in an electric wheel check out the EEL wheel 5 on Kickstarter.com. I believe I pledged 219.00 to the project and will receive the wheel, foot petal. Car charger, extra parts and more. Each time a goal is met they add extra bonuses.

There is also a raverly group if you wish to see what others are saying.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

ptober said:


> For those of you interested in an electric wheel check out the EEL wheel 5 on Kickstarter.com. I believe I pledged 219.00 to the project and will receive the wheel, foot petal. Car charger, extra parts and more. Each time a goal is met they add extra bonuses.
> 
> There is also a raverly group if you wish to see what others are saying.


This has my interest, I've spent hours now been reading up on it and like the improvements to the 5 model. I realize the deadline to make up my mind is Dec 15 and then wait til May for delivery. Thanks for this heads up ! I'm seriously considering doing this now.


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

I spin on my Ashford, and ply on my electric.


----------



## Ochosi (Nov 16, 2014)

Everything is on my Hansen. I found it excellent to teach someone how to spin as the treadling was taken out of the equation and she could concentrate on drafting the yarn. 

There are speed, Scotch tension and direction controls so I can adjust to my heart's content. It can go very slow to very fast in either direction. You can adjust the speed of the takeup by adjusting the Scotch tension. Most of my guild's active spinners have switched to the Hansen.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I use my treadling to keep track of twist - I stretch out so much fiber from my roving per treadle to get the twist I want, and then count so many treadle per arms length of yarn to ply. So, I am not sure how I will handle an e spinner. But, I pledged towards the Kickstarter EEL wheel, so come May, I am excited to see how I do. I have been spinning with single treadle scotch tension wheels for 40+ years, and really have no reason to change. But, at that price, I thought in my older age, it would be interesting to try, and most likely much easier on my body for the finer, exotic yarns I'm enjoying these days.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

I started spinning on an Ashford espinner in October. It was fairly easy to learn how to use it. I am able to concentrate on drafting. The only problem I have now is that the spools are not big enough to hold the amount of yarn I want to ply.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

After I could no longer use my feet, my husband saw how much I missed being able to spin. He said that I should pick out the espinner that I would like and he would buy it for me. I got a Hansen and am very happy with it. Since I had the skills that you use with a wheel there was an easy transition to the espinner for me. Most folks tend to like the espinner. I found it interesting to read the story behind the development of the Hansen spinner.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

I have an electric spinning wheel which I use for plying.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

I have the Babe Electric with the Woolie Winder for continuous smooth bobbin spinning, so I never have to stop to move yarn to hooks! ???? Lots of fun!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a Roberta that I love. I was very fortunate to pick it up used and for a very good price it is the newer model with the larger head and bobbins and it spins very easy. It can be used electric or battery operated so very portable and for my production spinning it gets the job done very well. I own 2 Kromski wheels and use them also but when my arthritis is acting up the e-spinner is the best.


----------

